# Saw a clip from CNBC that the Norwegian Bliss is a Billion Dollar Ship



## candycorn (May 6, 2018)

Among other features...

Go Kart Track and a Snow Room!!!!!

She just started on 4/21/2018 and is currently in Alaska it seems.  This December it will be sailing out of Miami to the Bahamas for about $100 a night.  Not bad considering meals and entertainment are freebies.  

Social | Norwegian Cruise Line


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 6, 2018)

If I want to be with 10,000 people, I'll stay where I am.


----------

